# Sound Problem in Ubuntu 10.10



## bluetooth (Dec 19, 2010)

I have a typical problem in Ubuntu 10.10. Even I plug in my headphones..the sound still comes from the laptop speakers. Even there is no headphone control. I have a Toshiba Satelite C650 Laptop with Core i3, 4GB RAM, and Conexant CX20671 Smart Audio HD drivers.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jan 12, 2011)

Please post the output of this 


> lspci -v | less


For the time being, check this out link1 link 2


----------



## 6x6 (Jan 12, 2011)

installing alsa driver from backports may work.

open terminal and paste this command:

sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic


----------

